# Bottle Identification



## hunterhart0726 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have several bottles posted below that I am trying to identify. My great grandfather was a doctor and my great uncle was a pharmacist and we have just begun digging up where their burn piles or dump piles were. Any help or comments are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, welcome.
They all look around the 1930's, the first a cosmetic type (hair, skin, aftershave, cologne etc.). The next two are food type, olives or something. The third is a medicine. WE-LI-KA was "Pure Sweet Spirit Nitre, U.   S. P. Alcohol   90%"; (carton) "Packed by Witsell Bros. Mfg. Co., Memphis,  Tenn."


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll also mention that the above note of "Pure 90%" was from a court duc-u-ment alleging it was only 73%.


----------



## hunterhart0726 (Dec 30, 2015)

I appreciate the reply cowseatmaize. Do you know the value of these WE-LI-KA bottles? Also I found these two types of ampoules this morning and they are all full of fluid The smaller ones on the left have a rod of some type suspended in the solution. I was curious if you or anyone else knew what they were. Thanks again


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 30, 2015)

The WE-LI-KA bottle has little to no collector value.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 30, 2015)

I would say the We-Li-Ka is the best find out of the ones you showed us. We-Li-Ka was a vanilla extract bottle. Here is a thread I did on Waw-Waw and We-Li-Ka bottles. 
-> *LINK*


----------



## hunterhart0726 (Dec 30, 2015)

Do we know what the small ampoules are though? also we have found a few poison bottles attached below and several others I will try to take pictures of. Any ideas on the poison bottles?


----------



## Goodman (Dec 30, 2015)

About 20 years ago my cousin dug a few hundred of the ampoules on the right. He had one tested and it was morphine. They were found behind a vet's 1940's house place. Be careful with those.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 30, 2015)

The cobalt bottle may bring ten dollars and the amber poison anywhere from 5 to 15 dollars depending on e-bays market as to how many they have on site when you list them.


----------



## gmamouse (Mar 16, 2021)

I found this Vanilla Extract bottle in an old garage.  I cannot find much about it at all!  Anyone know of this bottle?????  or it's history!~?


----------

